# Best spotlight for under $50?



## FNG (Sep 4, 2002)

Only requirement is that it has to have DC cord. The only big stores here are Target and Walmart. Thanks.


----------



## leddite (Sep 4, 2002)

got any car stores? there are a couple cheap brands of $10-15 car spot lots with ONLY dc cord. i don't know of many that have a battery and can also run on a cord; most of the vectors can't use the light while they are corded (charging).


----------



## Eric S (Sep 4, 2002)

Actuly, most 12v batt. powered spotlights can be use in the car while pluged up. The car will still charge up the light while being used. You can not use the light while being charge with the AC charger from a outlet in the home.

Vectors are pretty good at Target.
Eric


----------



## FNG (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, I wanted AC and DC. What model of Vector?


----------



## jtivat (Sep 5, 2002)

The 3M Vector is a great light for the price. Oh and a lot of it!(light that is)


----------



## FNG (Sep 5, 2002)

Does 3M mean 3,000,000 CP? This is the only 3 million spotlight I could find that was made from Vector.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=2-2/qid=1031287340/ref=sr_2_2/601-7906100-1365737?asin=B000066BA6


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 6, 2002)

That would be the one. I have one that I'm trying to sell that has little runtime on it.


----------



## FNG (Sep 6, 2002)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 6, 2002)

I have the small, single-headed, 2-mil spotlight that works well enough for me. I had picked them both up at the same time.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 6, 2002)

I have a relatively small Vector CO137 (check my sig line for the exact model number). It is rated at 1,000,000cp and it is available at CostCo...I don't know about Target. It is 12V and has a car cord that will run it while charging the battery and an AC charger. I think it runs under $30. It's small enough to fit (with charger and cord) in a six-pack cooler which is how I store it in my vehicle.

The 3mil looks nice but is much bigger.

Oh and the two 1mil units I have (the other is a Brinkmann) measure out at 100,000 cp for the Vector and 65,000 cp for the Brinkmann. I suspect this is true for most of these.

I could light up the ocean breakers about 200-300 feet away in pitch black night with the Vector. Really nice.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## BuddTX (Sep 7, 2002)

Big!Lots has a 60 minute runtime, 500,000 CP light for 9.99.

Didn't buy it yet!


----------



## carbonsparky (Sep 9, 2002)

Sears has a 500,000 CP light. I don't know the price for sure. It looks kind of like my old First Alert that I have been using for at least 12 years. It uses a SLA (gel-cel) and a very robust sealed quartz lamp. Sears sells all the needed replacement parts for it too. I bought a bulb from them to replace my First Alert's when it died. I think the run time for one of these is about 3 hours with a fresh battery. I have found with mine that I replace the battery every 3 years about.


----------

